# Stretch marks?



## Xrosex

Even though im only 5 weeks pregnant im really worried about getting stretch marks. Im very small and thin so does that mean im definitely going to get them? All the woman in my family carry big but nobody has any stretch marks, can it be genetic? What is everyone doing to prevent them


----------



## alibaba24

You cannot prevent them iv been told its genetic. Women have tried everything under the sun to prevent them but the bottom line is if your going to get them nothing will stop them however I did find bio oil nice to use and does help them look less angry


----------



## ClairAye

They are genetic. I'm covered in them but I have ones just from growing also, they do fade.


----------



## DoodleDoo

They're genetic. I thought I'd gotten away with them as my mother never had any and I'd gone my whole pregnancy without them, then at 36 weeks I woke up with one which has since turned into many. 

They're just a part of pregnancy, they fade over time and often aren't on show. There's not much point in stressing out now, it might not happen. And well if it does, be proud of what they mean :)


----------



## Xrosex

Thanks for the replies hopefully ill take after my mum ans nor get any! Wont matter once my babies bere anyway


----------



## x__amour

Stretch marks are not preventable as it is designed into your DNA. They absolutely do fade though! 


Spoiler
https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/Untitled%201_zpsyodlznbc.jpg
This was 36 weeks with my daughter and now almost 5 years, and another pregnancy, later. I had bad stretch marks with my daughter as I had preeclampsia and went from a size 0 to a size 11. I had them all over my stomach, legs, breasts, butt but they've all faded. You learn to love them. :flower:


----------



## LovemyBubx

I have some around my belly button & on the top of my thighs they are silvery & not really noticeable I was worried about them before but actually they are a lovely reminder of my pregnancies (although I got none second time round)


----------



## Bella1185

Totally crashing this thread hope that's okay! But just wanted to reassure you. Just growing up I got a few stretch marks on my thighs and hips during puberty or growth spurts. Like you I Have always been natutally thin and muscular but I just assumed when I got pregnant I would get stretch marks - especially since I'd had them already. But nope. I gained all the weight you'd expect with pregnancy (ate a ton and loved every minute of it!!) never remembered to put on lotion - and had a beautiful 8 pound baby at 38 weeks - but never a stretch mark!! You're right - once your little one is here you won't care anyway - but being wary about the body changes pregnancy brings is totally normal. Everything sorts itself out! Enjoy yourself!. :hugs:


----------



## BabyCleo

I got mine late and I have big hips but a small waist. I still have them (5 weeks PP) but they are already fading. My mum got barely any. I used cream my entire pregnancy though so im sure that helped. :)


----------



## icegurl470

They're genetic don't waste too much money or energy trying to prevent them. If you do get them don't panic, they do fade eventually and they're really common


----------



## MummyMana

It is genetic but that doesn't mean you'll take after your mum, I'm very small (UK size 2) and have no stretch marks but my mum got them


----------



## DaisyDreamer

They are genetic but preventable if you gain weight slowly and steadily. At almost 25 weeks I have no stretch marks but have gained about 30 pounds since PrPg. However the last month is very demanding on the skin and likely will cause a few marks.

Moisturizers don't particularly prevent them but can help with the dryness that comes with stretching.


----------



## babydustcass

My mum had stretch marks badly but when I was pregnant with my first I religiously used coco butter by Palmers every day and didn't get a single stretch mark. I was a size 6 before being pregnant and a size 8 to 10 after carrying a 8lb 12oz baby. Second time around I was a size 10 before pregnancy, I thought 'oh I must have Those genetics for lack of stretch marks first time around. ' Wrong!, my sloppy application of coco butter (when I even remembered to) led to stretch marks with dd. And she was much smaller. This time I've brought mio belly oil and mio belly butter. Hoping to not increase the old ones or in the very least add more


----------



## adrie

I honestly don't believe it is only genetic, just from personal experience. I say that because my mom has them on her stomach, but I don't. She also gained about 50lbs during pregnancy, while I gained about 35lbs. If you want to know my honest thoughts on it, I think stretch marks are more so from gaining weight quickly rather than just because of the genetic factor. I say this because I had none until my body gained more rapidly during the last 4 weeks, and when I got them, I only a few on one of my thighs. None on my stomach. I am built differently than my mom and I also have a petite frame. I was about 130lbs and 5-4 and 1/2 pre pregnancy. Even though my mom is only about 1-1/2 inches taller than me, she carries her weight differently and looks too skinny at 130lbs. 

I used bio oil for 2 weeks around the 20 week mark, but had to stop as I developed a rash. I also tried to use the Palmer's body butter toward the 7th month, developed a really bad rash, and had to stop that too. I just used Vitamin E serum as it didn't cause any issues. 

During puberty, I got some small ones on my hips and thighs; again, from gaining a good 25 or so pounds in a year. 

My suggestion is to eat well and stay hydrated. Don't use pregnancy as an excuse to eat poorly or binge, (some people do this--my mom included) and you will give yourself the best chance of gaining at a slower, more gradual rate. Please also don't not eat to keep from gaining. I would have a healthy snack whenever I felt a bit nauseous--banana, water; or crackers and a bit of cheese. Even at 3am.


----------



## dannycarr

Looking for suggestions to treat stretch marks. My friend was above 80kgs before joining the dating website here she went to a weight loss session that caused stretch marks under her arms. Is there any way to get rid of stretch marks quickly as she is getting married with the help of dating website and want to treat them before the wedding day.


----------



## Missbb2591

It's genetic, if your mum got them it's likely you'll get them, I'm covered in them from my previous pregnancies but they do fade.


----------



## Twag

Genetics does play a part but you can help - my mum & both sisters got loads and I have some on my hips from growing up but 2 babies (8lbs both of them) and I do not have a single stretch mark on my tummy :nope: I didn't gain too much weight (thanks MS) and any I did was slowly (no eating for two :nope:) and I used bio oil daily (plus it helped with the itching and stretching feeling)

but honestly when you have your baby you won't care if you have mummy tiger marks or not :nope:


----------



## blake12336

I don't necessarily think they are Genetic! My mum has three children and not a single stretchmark, whereas I had none up until my due date, then when I went 11 days over I had loads!


----------



## amyrose92

Try Bio Oil!

I didnt use anything when I was pregnant on my son and i have stretch marks on one side of my stomach and my right hip.

I think he liked it on the right side haha


----------



## Ilasha

It is not easy to remove stretch marks. Use doctors prescribe tube and lotion regularly. It may help


----------

